# Science Diet Z/D



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

A friend of mine feeds her dog SD "z" diet because she said the dog is allergic to "everything". I told her there should be some other brand that's comparable and less expensive than what she buys from the vet. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

It's hard to find anything that compares to a food whose first ingredient is corn starch.

Wellness Fish and Sweet Potatoes is pretty good for allergies. Not many are allergic to fish and the grain is barley.

It's probably more expensive that Z though. I would imagine any good food would be.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Not if it's prescription food! That stuff's ridiculously expensive (think $70 for a 40 lbs bag) and crap. Wellness has some really good allergy formulas including the grain free variety, as does Innova and Natural Balance. I'd stick to those.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm trying Natural Balance Lamb Meal and Rice, and that's really the only protein and grain source. My dog has a gluten allergy so I cannot use a food with barley, so if her dog is "allergic to everything" that may be a good place to start.


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> Not if it's prescription food! That stuff's ridiculously expensive (think $70 for a 40 lbs bag) and crap. Wellness has some really good allergy formulas including the grain free variety, as does Innova and Natural Balance. I'd stick to those.


She gets the food from the vet, the small cans in a case of 24. Then she also gets the dry food as well. There has to be something better at a reasonable price. 

She buys this food, then the dog still itches and scratches all the time, so obviously whatever it's allergic to isn't being cured by the food! She said the dog also has a flea allergy and has just been put on new flea preventative. Don't know if that will help any. 

I think she should go to a new vet and suggested she go for a second opinion.


----------



## amcvettec (Jul 31, 2008)

*Dermatologist*

It sounds like your friend's dog may have more than just food allergies. She should see a pet dermatologist. Allergy testing can be done for contact/environmental allergies like mold, human dander, grasses etc. A better veterinarian prescription diet for food allergies is HP 19 made by Royal Canin. It is more expensive but more effective than z/d. A dermatologist will also set up a protocol for bathing and effective flea control to soothe and condition the skin and protect the dog from more serious skin infections.


----------

